# Opinion - Tissot Antimagnetique 1940s



## bananow (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am an amateur watch enthusiast and I'd really like to add a vintage Tissot watch to my collection. I came across the watch below with very limited information and photos. From my search on the web and forums I found that it is probably *Tissot Aquasport Antimagnetique military watch from 1943 or around that era*. Now I'm not sure if that is accurate or if this might be an entirely different Tissot watch. I find the history fascinating and I was thinking of a purchase but I'm not sure it's worth considering.

They are functional. The dial seems ok but the crystal might be cracked a little at the bottom (can't really tell, will ask for better photos). Unfortunately the back is pretty beat up and I'm not really sure what I can do about it...probably the only option is a replacement. *I'm not asking for a valuation, I know that is forbidden here. I would just like a kind opinion of more experienced collectors about the state, history and if it's worth a deal (the asking price is 100 USD).*

Any help appreciated.

















Oh and I forgot to mention. I would probably clean the dial and hands a little


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Can you send a picture as the pictures you have don't work.

EBay is a good indicator of most things watch related as for a pricing goes, don't think about buying a watch and then spending money on it.

There's just so many out there.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I can't use the links either, but I have a few of these so please update and I'll give an opinion. You can date these pretty easily


----------



## bananow (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you for your replies, I really appreciate it! I'm sorry, the images showed up alright when I saw it 

Hope this works


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd probably wait for one with a better condition dial. The fading of the Tissot logo isn't unusual - this is my 1946 one with similar patination



but i prefer this one from 1949


----------



## bananow (Dec 26, 2015)

Wow, the 1949 one is a beauty!

I guess you're right. There's so many watches out there I should probably wait for a better condition to price ratio.

I just thought that if I would take it home I could turn it to a better condition and only pay a bargain price for it. As I talked with the owner it seems I would be able to negotiate the price to an equivalent of about 50 USD.

Btw the greenish dark color is the original dial color? I thought it's the light one.

Thank you,

Tom


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

The dark colour has faded to a browny purple. It would have been black.


----------



## bananow (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you for your replies. I finally decided not to go after this particular offer, be patient and wait for a better opportunity 

Thank you!!


----------

